# Spain and Andorra 2019



## jagmanx (Sep 28, 2018)

Just beginning to investigate.
We are well aware of all that France offers. 
So advice on the "red-pen" highlighted area mainly Northern Spain and Andorra or just beyond please.

Time-scale should not be a problem
We like quiet and "Sensible" Mountain roads




Thanks


----------



## QFour (Sep 28, 2018)

Vitoria Gasteiz has an Aire .. Room for 10 the other 95 were in the car park next to it. A really nice route is up through the Someport Tunnel. The French side is interesting with some nice windy roads. Andorra is not brilliant unless you want cheap fags and booze but you need to watch how much you buy because Andorra is not in the EU. Not been to Andorra for many years but meet someone the other day that said they still stack the cigs on pallets.


----------



## winks (Sep 28, 2018)

We travelled down to Barcelona in late April this year and our favourite stops on the way down were Aìnsa, St Esteban de Litera and Barberà de la Conca.

Happy Travels.

Cheers

H


----------



## mark61 (Sep 28, 2018)

The Picos de Europa and the Fuente Cobre national park are not much further west along the north coast, and well worth a visit if you have time. 

Also a bit south west of Santander are the EL Castillo caves, well worth a visit too. In fact I can't wait to go back to see the other places listed in the link.

El Castillo | Cuevas


----------



## John H (Sep 28, 2018)

I agree with the comments about Andorra not being a good place to stop (just to fill up with cheap diesel) but there is a very nice aire just over the Spanish border at La Seu d'Urgell, which is a pretty little village to explore. The scenery in Andora is good but there are very few places for motorhomes to stop.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 28, 2018)

We called in at Vitoria Gasteiz last year, the fun fair was on along with a Flamenco dancing event       :dance:

Didn`t get much sleep as the noise / racket went on until after 03.00am     :mad2:


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 28, 2018)

*Andorra ?*

Just like to visit "en passant" having Skiied there in my younger days.
The various Spanish locations given are very helpul.
Thanks to all.


----------



## rugbyken (Sep 28, 2018)

there is an aire at barberà de la conca directly above tarragona but about 20mls north , the town is very old and worth a stroll , but the aire is in the grounds of the bodega underneath the fermentation towers the bodega itself allows tasting and the very nice red wine & rose all about 13% are each €3:50 for a two litre container but if you have your own container it’s €1:30 a litre , prices correct as of march this year may have to go on a diversion that way in a couple of weeks myself,


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 29, 2018)

*Thanks*



rugbyken said:


> there is an aire at barberà de la conca directly above tarragona but about 20mls north , the town is very old and worth a stroll , but the aire is in the grounds of the bodega underneath the fermentation towers the bodega itself allows tasting and the very nice red wine & rose all about 13% are each €3:50 for a two litre container but if you have your own container it’s €1:30 a litre , prices correct as of march this year may have to go on a diversion that way in a couple of weeks myself,



I note you travel a lot in Spain and info such as this is really helpful

We have been to many countries but not Spain planning 2019 unless.....

I do get put off by some of the negative posts (Eg The La Azohia thread) but also appreciate that there will be many many nice spots

Ps 2018
2018

Follow this links for both slide shows and galleries

Having looked a bit more we may well have time to go to the west coast.
Locations suggested already included in the map


----------



## rugbyken (Sep 29, 2018)

one to include in any trip along the western coast is the conservation park at carbeceno best €30 you’ll spend


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 29, 2018)

*Hi  Ken Do you mean*



rugbyken said:


> one to include in any trip along the western coast is the conservation park at carbeceno best €30 you’ll spend



Cabárceno just south of Santander ?


----------



## John H (Sep 29, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> one to include in any trip along the western coast is the conservation park at carbeceno best €30 you’ll spend



Just to add that there is a free aire next to the wildlife park, so you can save money on camping and spend it on tickets for the park


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 29, 2018)

And watch the elephants for free!


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 29, 2018)

*A "Trunkfull" of Elephants here in Thailand*



POI Admin said:


> And watch the elephants for free!



They are wonderful creatures..
Happy to see more

I have seen elephants in....
Zimbabwe (and ridden)
Botswana
South Africa
Tanzania
Vietnam (and ridden)
Thailand (and ridden x 3) and Hospital
Sri Lanka and refuge
India and chased Tigers.. Interesting as the elephants just walk through trees which might well dislodge you.
The tigers simply ignore them and anyone on them

They are almost human with their affection memory and family bonds.
Also very clever to learn how to move logs and how to paint.
The skin behind their ears is incredibly soft..

Also to lower the tone
I believe the elephant is the only animal with 4 Knees ie backward moving joints in their legs


----------



## rugbyken (Sep 29, 2018)

as of june last year the park has a cable car set up a triangle of approx 750mts swinging out over the compounds with another spur running down the valley, and of course you can still see the elephants from the aire


----------

